#maas 2013-01-03
<jtv> rvba: just having a look at bug 1092265...  one thing I don't understand is that the node's log mentions "raring" all over the place, not "precise."  I thought you said the node was being set up with Precise?
<ubot5> bug 1092265 in MAAS "juju setup fails on raring" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092265
<jtv> Oh, that log is not from the node, is it?
<rvba> jtv: it's booting precise.  What log?
<rvba> The Jenkins' log?
<rvba> That's the report from the installation of the MAAS server… on raring.
<jtv> Yeah...  I was looking at the wrong log there.
<rvba> jtv: I'm trying to debug this in the lab right now… so far, no luck…
<jtv> The console screenshots seem to suggest that the TFTP request times out, or fails in some other way, and the node falls back to local boot.  Is that normal?
<rvba> That's not what I see.  I see the request go through ok (i.e. reach the webserver fine).
<jtv> The webserver?  But it's supposed to go to the cluster controller, right?
<rvba> Node -> pserv -> webapp and then back
<jtv> Oh, depending on whether it's the config or the actual image of course...
<jtv> So what you get to see on the webserver is the cluster controller's API request for PXE config information.
<rvba> Yes
<rvba> This is the pxe config used: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491555/
<rvba> Looks fine.
<jtv> Do we know chain.c32 is still OK?
<rvba> No.  It definitely looks like the problem is in there.
<rvba> Any idea how to debug this?
<jtv> TFTP server logs.  See if the requests _after_ the one for the config are happening.
<jtv> I guess we'd expect requests for chain.c32, the kernel, and initrd.  And here's hoping they didn't change the naming convention for those again!
<rvba> rarg, I need to clean up all the debugging statements I put in there first…
<rvba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491568/ That's the log
<rvba> No sign of the other files being transferred.
<jtv> I do see chain.c32 being mentioned...  but not the images  :(
<rvba> Indeed
<rvba> jtv: If I replace the file chain.c32 with the one from the syslinux package on *quantal*, the boot seems to work.
<jtv> Gah
<jtv> rvba: the syslinux in Quantal is 2.x, and upstream is at 4.x.  Good chance of a major change in Raring I guess.  :(
<rvba> Judging by the size of the files only, there is a major change.
<jtv> I think all you can really do at this point is punt to the server peoples.
<rvba> Yep, I've added a comment on the bug.
<jtv> And I just got my marching orders — time to hop on the scooter and scoot over to the other village.
<jtv> Let's just hope the new syslinux doesn't require any painful changes on our end.  See you tomorrow!
<rvba> jtv: why do you say that the version of syslinux is 2.x in quantal, it says 2:4.05+dfsg-6
<rvba> ?
<rvba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491595/
<jtv> Oh!  Argh!  I read the "2" and ignored the rest.
<jtv> Upstream is at... 4.06?
<rvba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491596/
<rvba> The versions are not that different.
<rvba> But still, we have a problem :)
<jtv> Clearly!
<rvba> Anyway, I'll poke the server people.
<jtv> What does the "2:" stand for, in the version number?  I probably should know this, but it's not the sort of thing I deal with regularly any more.
<rvba> I don't know either.
<jtv> Oh well.  The upstream wiki did say something about a major change.
<jtv> In 4.06.
<jtv> And I really must run — nn!
<rvba> nn jtv
<rvba> roaksoax: smoser:  Hi guys.  Would you mind having a look at bug 1092265?  I think I identified where the problem is (see my comments on the bug) but this looks like something you guys would know how to fix it.
<ubot5> bug 1092265 in MAAS "Nodes fail to boot from local disk on raring" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092265
<roaksoax> robbiew: i'll do some testing but seems problem of newer chain.c32 as you mention
<roaksoax> so there's probably a bug in a code or who knows what would it be
<robbiew> huh?
<rvba> roaksoax: cool, thanks for looking into it.
<roaksoax> robbiew: err sorry :) was for rvba :)
<roaksoax> rvba: maybe something changed in newer syslinux and template needs some additional info in order for it to boot
<rvba> roaksoax: the pxe config used is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1491555/
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah seems right
<rvba> And simple :)
<roaksoax> rvba: i have to re-setup environments so it will take me a few hours
<rvba> roaksoax: all right.  I'll be off soon so please send me an email or comment on the bug if you make progress or want me to test things.
<roaksoax> rvba: sure thing
<rvba> ta
<alperkanat> hey there.. i'm trying to test maas with Ubuntu Server 12.10 on virtualbox.. there are 2 vm's each have 2 nics on themselves. 1 is open to public network (internet) and the other is open to private network (192.168.57.x with no DHCP server)
<alperkanat> i've enabled DHCP/DNS on MAAS
<alperkanat> the node seems to find PXE
<alperkanat> but TFTP gives a timeout
<alperkanat> any ideas?
<roaksoax> a/win 14
<bstillwell> I'm working on setting up MAAS on quantal and when attempting to PXE boot a node, it gets hung up trying to download pxelinux.cfg/default
<bstillwell> Any idea what I might have missed?
<bstillwell> I've configured MAAS to handle both dhcp and dns.
<bstillwell> I don't see a /var/lib/maas/tftp/pxelinux.cfg at all.
<bstillwell> What part of MAAS creates pxelinux.cfg?
<roaksoax> bstillwell: check that /etc/maas/maas_local_settings.py has the correct IP for MAAS_URL
<bstillwell> roaksoax: looks good
<bstillwell> I did find one issue with the docs so far.  When running maas-import-pxe-files, you may need to set both http_proxy and https_proxy.
<bstillwell> maas-import-ephemerals uses https
<bstillwell> Oh, and this page points to other pages that don't exist:
<bstillwell> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-cloud
<bstillwell> specifically steps 4 & 5
<bstillwell> ahh, figured it out
<bstillwell> I disabled i386 and armhf so I wouldn't have to download the largish ephermal images.
<bstillwell> Looks like i386 is needed
<bstillwell> looks like the node is trying to download stuff from archive.ubuntu.com now, but it isn't using the proxy like it should...
<bstillwell> Is that configurable somewhere?
<bigjools> it's set in the preseed
<bigjools> by default it uses a local squid-deb-proxy
<bstillwell> Where's the preseed file at?
<bstillwell> found them: /usr/share/maas/preseeds
<bstillwell> This message needs to be updated:
<bstillwell> You can boot this node using Avahi-enabled boot media or an adequately configured dhcp server. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS/AvahiBoot for instructions.
<bstillwell> That link doesn't work
<bigjools> gah
<bigjools> I think a lot of these bugs were fixed, it's just not released yet
<bigjools> see https://launchpad.net/maas/+milestone/12.10-stabilization
<bstillwell> looks like lots of fixed bugs.  :)
<bstillwell> So on this page it says the updated juju packages will be in main after the release of precise:
<bstillwell> https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/quantal/juju-quick-start.html
<bstillwell> seems like it should be updated too
#maas 2013-01-04
<bstillwell> This page mentions the maas server port is 5240, but according to netstat I don't have anything listening on that port:
<bstillwell> https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/quantal/juju-quick-start.html#now-juju
<bstillwell> I see 5242 being a possible port
<bstillwell> Found a page that says to use port 80 which seems to be taking me further.
<bigjools> sorry got distracted
<bigjools> 5240 is the port if it gets run up in a development environment
<bigjools> otherwise it uses a wsgi plugin for Apache
<bigjools> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1095874
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1095874 in MAAS "docs/juju-quick-start.rst says that juju is in main" [High,Triaged]
<bstillwell> bigjools: :)
<bigjools> ;)
<lifeless> bigjools: what was that component you ripped out, the one orchestra used?
<bigjools> Cobbler
<lifeless> bigjools: ahha - thanks!
<bigjools> lifeless: and pleased we were :)
<lifeless> semi-random FYI - https://www.suse.com/products/suse-manager/features/#Provisioning
<bigjools> ta
<lifeless> [I'm looking for the suse provisioning thing, can't find its name anywhere... google juice fail :)]
<AskUbuntu> MAAS and non-ubuntu images | http://askubuntu.com/q/236052
#maas 2014-01-03
<MrCurious> it does exist!
<MrCurious> got 13.10 maas server installed, got a competing tftp server out the way, got the pxe images populated, but then got hung on fighting dhcp servers between virt-manager vm's and maas controler resulting in the PXE vm's never getting any boot images
<MrCurious> then i dd something to destabalize it all and render the maa web ui unreachable
<MrCurious> suppose the question on the top of my mind... can i install ubuntu MAAS server, then provision VM's on the same machine to boot using PXE for provisioning by MAAS? and anyone know of a hint page for such a goal?
#maas 2014-01-04
<MrCurious> the topic is $)$
<MrCurious> 404
<MrCurious> thinking this is the trick... in virt-manager ... DISABLE DHCP (it’s enabled by default)
<MrCurious> easy question, and i know timezones are at play. reccomendations on a  high level  youtube ubutu-mass video suitable for clueing my boss?
<bigjools> MrCurious: so easy that if you visit http://maas.ubuntu.com/ there's one right there ;)
<MrCurious> been there i was hoping for better
<MrCurious> but  ty for effort :)
<bigjools> also see the docs page
<MrCurious> think we are boned
<bigjools> better?
<MrCurious> sry, in a vid game
<MrCurious> losing
<MrCurious> losing was not  a strong enough word :)
<MrCurious> getting PXE boot VM's to talk to the MAAS server running  on the metal to get a dhcp id and pe boot is proving darn elusive to me
<MrCurious> i suppose trying to run maas on a laptop with nodes in vms was not really its intended application
#maas 2014-01-05
<Sammael> Hello all, I have a question about load balancing. Is it allowed to be posted here ?
<Sammael> Hello all, I would like to setup a cluster for file sharing over multiple servers. The idea is to start with 2 servers and increase the amount in the future. Is MAAS a good idea for this? The main issue I fear is bandwith there each server will have 200mbps and I would like to use that to the best which is possible.
<MrCurious2> DHCP for pxe vm is now working
<MrCurious2> its trying to load a config, and busy-waiting
<MrCurious2> Trying to load: pxelinux.cfg/01-52-54-00-9e-d2-cf
<MrCurious2> and we have a PXE VM boot under maas direction!
<MrCurious2> woo hoo
<MrCurious2> status now ready, but doesnt want to boot again
#maas 2014-12-31
<thehybridtech> Having trouble diagnosing an issue with 1.7.0+bzr3299-0ubu...  I am not able to import boot images and it hangs with Clusters importing.  I am behind a proxy.  I have setup http_proxy information as well as no_proxy information for system.  I have setup a local image repository.  pserv shows <urlopen error [Errno 101] Network is unreachable> but I can hit the images on each ip and hostname with wget.  Any ideas or ways to get the necessary
<thehybridtech> information to properly troubleshoot?  Greatly appreciate any help.  Thank you!
#maas 2015-01-01
<mmance> I have my maas setup and post-install tasks completed.  When I pxe boot, I get unable to find pxelinux.0
<mmance> I was reading that tftp is done in python built into maas, I am not sure what I am suppose to be looking for to troubleshoot
<mmance> well, so somewhere in the document it could say that you won't be able to pxe boot until boot images are imported.
<mmance> fixed
#maas 2015-01-02
<mmance> anyone awake?
<mmance> Can someone redirect me to resources for custom maas images?  I see that Window's is now supported as a OS, I can't find any documentation.
<mmance> I am getting Cannot get disk parameters on newly allocated nodes
<mmance> I found a bug 1366172, but they seem to think its fixed in 1.7.0
<ubot5> bug 1366172 in MAAS "NUC does not boot after power off/power on" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366172
#maas 2015-01-04
<abhishek> hello there
<abhishek> I am a new user of maas, anybody there to help me?
#maas 2016-01-04
<mup> Bug # changed: 1451856, 1456865, 1457293, 1458662
<oskar> roaksoax: Assumed folk would be but thought it was worth a try.
<JoeyM> How many NIC's do I need on the MAAS dedicated server?
<blahdeblah> JoeyM: I run a test instance in a VM with 1 NIC
<caturday> is there any way to see from debugging output which curtin preseed files are being used during an installation?
<oskar_> I have a question to run past a knowledgeable person. Any brainiacs awake?
<roadmr> oskar_: just ask, brainiacs are attracted by questions :)
<oskar_> During commisionning, are the nodes supposed to be in maas DNS? Is the controller supposed to be in maas dns under anything other than .maas (or whatever the domain name is)?
<na_> hi
<na_> can i make virtual env. using maas?
#maas 2016-01-05
<oskar_> During commisionning, are the nodes supposed to be in maas DNS? Is the controller supposed to be in maas dns under anything other than .maas (or whatever the domain name is)?
<jam> ping for anyone that can help me understand why I'm seeing 2 records for /MAAS/api/1.0/nodes/{system_id}/interfaces/{interface_id}
<jam> I had a script that used to work calling "maas m1 node-interface link-subnet"
<jam> but now I get "only read/update/delete" exists
<jam> and if I dump the json from the maascli.db it lists 3 entries for the above path
<roaksoax> jam: ping blake_r  in about 1 hour
<jam> thanks roaksoax
<blake_r> jam: try "maas refresh"
<jam> blake_r: I did, i even deleted the ~/.maascli.db and did another login
<jam> this is a 1.9 maas that was upgraded recently
<blake_r> jam: ah try this "maas m1 interface link-subnet"
<jam> blake_r: thanks. Is there a way to figure out how the API gets mapped to the CLI?
<jam> I don't see it in the API description
<blake_r> jam: not really a way
<jam> blake_r: how does the CLI figure it out?
<blake_r> jam: it does using the API the doc endpoint
<blake_r> jam: but for a user I don't know if that is exposed
<jam> well, I can read the content of the maascli.db file, I just don't see how that data would do the mapping
<jam> I thought it was introspecting "path" or something like that, which was when I noticed it had the same path multiple times
<jam> blake_r: anyway, thanks for helping me find the new name, not sure how I would have figured that one out.
<mup> Bug # changed: 1306178, 1319966, 1331048, 1368122, 1373507, 1379934, 1381000, 1382262, 1384333, 1389007, 1390404, 1391519, 1396663, 1412721, 1413388, 1423626, 1436279, 1437059, 1438291, 1439476, 1440102, 1445430, 1445942, 1445945, 1447230, 1459666, 1459710, 1459762, 1459865, 1460193, 1461135,
<mup> 1461236, 1464720, 1465305, 1465722, 1465726, 1465737, 1465740, 1465742, 1467120, 1467673, 1468023, 1469305, 1469822, 1470276, 1470389, 1470395, 1470585, 1470591, 1471946, 1472707, 1473167, 1475445, 1476719, 1477602, 1481940, 1482737, 1482857, 1482858, 1482859, 1483273, 1484696, 1485584, 1485677,
<mup> 1486003, 1486505, 1486926, 1487114, 1487135, 1488106, 1489160, 1489529, 1490637, 1490709, 1490711, 1490962, 1491822, 1491898, 1491924, 1493137, 1494439, 1494465, 1494472, 1495064, 1495775, 1495849, 1495889, 1496097, 1496401, 1496562, 1496961, 1498018, 1498659, 1498851, 1499044, 1499062, 1499378,
<mup> 1499428, 1499513, 1499533, 1499749, 1499898, 1501400, 1501404, 1501613, 1501753, 1501785, 1501982, 1502259, 1502360, 1502435, 1502839, 1503467, 1503468, 1503472, 1503473, 1503474, 1503475, 1503479, 1503488, 1503529, 1503533, 1503534, 1503536, 1503538, 1503925, 1504268, 1504340, 1504861, 1504956,
<mup> 1505030, 1505031, 1505032, 1505386, 1506053, 1506247, 1506909, 1506991, 1507359, 1507586, 1507745, 1508056, 1508059, 1508072, 1508076, 1508487, 1508499, 1508508, 1509077, 1509405, 1509417, 1509473, 1509476, 1509535, 1509536, 1510106, 1510109, 1510118, 1510120, 1510121, 1510153, 1510210, 1510224,
<mup> 1510447, 1510455, 1510457, 1510466, 1510467, 1510468, 1510469, 1510471, 1510472, 1510474, 1510482, 1510486, 1510488, 1510499, 1510629, 1510917, 1511071, 1511174,
<mup> 1511257, 1511437, 1511493, 1511690, 1512109, 1512959, 1513085, 1513095, 1513111, 1514486, 1514883, 1515380, 1515671, 1515769, 1516065, 1519396, 1519397, 1524091
<rbasak> Thanks mup!
<mup> Bug # opened: 1306178, 1319966, 1331048, 1368122, 1373507, 1379934, 1381000, 1382262, 1384333, 1389007, 1390404, 1391519, 1396663, 1412721, 1413388, 1423626, 1436279, 1437059, 1438291, 1439476, 1440102, 1445430, 1445942, 1445945, 1447230, 1459666, 1459710, 1459762, 1459865, 1460193, 1461135,
<mup> 1461236, 1464720, 1465305, 1465722, 1465726, 1465737, 1465740, 1465742, 1467120, 1467673, 1468023, 1469305, 1469822, 1470276, 1470389, 1470395, 1470585, 1470591, 1471946, 1472707, 1473167, 1475445, 1476719, 1477602, 1481940, 1482737, 1482857, 1482858, 1482859, 1483273, 1484696, 1485584, 1485677,
<mup> 1486003, 1486505, 1486926, 1487114, 1487135, 1488106, 1489160, 1489529, 1490637, 1490709, 1490711, 1490962, 1491822, 1491898, 1491924, 1493137, 1494439, 1494465, 1494472, 1495064, 1495775, 1495849, 1495889, 1496097, 1496401, 1496562, 1496961, 1498018, 1498659, 1498851, 1499044, 1499062, 1499378,
<mup> 1499428, 1499513, 1499533, 1499749, 1499898, 1501400, 1501404, 1501613, 1501753, 1501785, 1501982, 1502259, 1502360, 1502435, 1502839, 1503467, 1503468, 1503472, 1503473, 1503474, 1503475, 1503479, 1503488, 1503529, 1503533, 1503534, 1503536, 1503538, 1503925, 1504268, 1504340, 1504861, 1504956,
<mup> 1505030, 1505031, 1505032, 1505386, 1506053, 1506247, 1506909, 1506991, 1507359, 1507586, 1507745, 1508056, 1508059, 1508072, 1508076, 1508487, 1508499, 1508508, 1509077, 1509405, 1509417, 1509473, 1509476, 1509535, 1509536, 1510106, 1510109, 1510118, 1510120, 1510121, 1510153, 1510210, 1510224,
<mup> 1510447, 1510455, 1510457, 1510466, 1510467, 1510468, 1510469, 1510471, 1510472, 1510474, 1510482, 1510486, 1510488, 1510499, 1510629, 1510917, 1511071, 1511174,
<mup> 1511257, 1511437, 1511493, 1511690, 1512109, 1512959, 1513085, 1513095, 1513111, 1514486, 1514883, 1515380, 1515671, 1515769, 1516065, 1519396, 1519397, 1524091
<mup> Bug # changed: 1306178, 1319966, 1331048, 1368122, 1373507, 1379934, 1381000, 1382262, 1384333, 1389007, 1390404, 1391519, 1396663, 1412721, 1413388, 1423626, 1436279, 1437059, 1438291, 1439476, 1440102, 1445430, 1445942, 1445945, 1447230, 1459666, 1459710, 1459762, 1459865, 1460193, 1461135,
<mup> 1461236, 1464720, 1465305, 1465722, 1465726, 1465737, 1465740, 1465742, 1467120, 1467673, 1468023, 1469305, 1469822, 1470276, 1470389, 1470395, 1470585, 1470591, 1471946, 1472707, 1473167, 1475445, 1476719, 1477602, 1481940, 1482737, 1482857, 1482858, 1482859, 1483273, 1484696, 1485584, 1485677,
<mup> 1486003, 1486505, 1486926, 1487114, 1487135, 1488106, 1489160, 1489529, 1490637, 1490709, 1490711, 1490962, 1491822, 1491898, 1491924, 1493137, 1494439, 1494465, 1494472, 1495064, 1495775, 1495849, 1495889, 1496097, 1496401, 1496562, 1496961, 1498018, 1498659, 1498851, 1499044, 1499062, 1499378,
<mup> 1499428, 1499513, 1499533, 1499749, 1499898, 1501400, 1501404, 1501613, 1501753, 1501785, 1501982, 1502259, 1502360, 1502435, 1502839, 1503467, 1503468, 1503472, 1503473, 1503474, 1503475, 1503479, 1503488, 1503529, 1503533, 1503534, 1503536, 1503538, 1503925, 1504268, 1504340, 1504861, 1504956,
<mup> 1505030, 1505031, 1505032, 1505386, 1506053, 1506247, 1506909, 1506991, 1507359, 1507586, 1507745, 1508056, 1508059, 1508072, 1508076, 1508487, 1508499, 1508508, 1509077, 1509405, 1509417, 1509473, 1509476, 1509535, 1509536, 1510106, 1510109, 1510118, 1510120, 1510121, 1510153, 1510210, 1510224,
<mup> 1510447, 1510455, 1510457, 1510466, 1510467, 1510468, 1510469, 1510471, 1510472, 1510474, 1510482, 1510486, 1510488, 1510499, 1510629, 1510917, 1511071, 1511174,
<mup> 1511257, 1511437, 1511493, 1511690, 1512109, 1512959, 1513085, 1513095, 1513111, 1514486, 1514883, 1515380, 1515671, 1515769, 1516065, 1519396, 1519397, 1524091
<oskar_> Will trade soul for a push in the right direction. http://askubuntu.com/questions/716518/maas-failing-commissioning-ubuntu-14-04-maas-1-8-3
<bleepbloop> Hey everyone, quick question, I have a few nodes that used to work with maas, however some update (seemingly to the boot images) I now get this error on 3 of my machines: http://pastebin.com/Bpj2x6N6 None of their configuration was changed.
<mup> Bug #1531215 opened: Failed creating DB in a fresh 1.9.0 install <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531215>
<mup> Bug #1492465 changed: "Ram" is not capitalized on node details view <easy> <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492465>
<mup> Bug #1508513 changed: [Storage] Table column alignment in used disks <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Fix Released by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508513>
<mup> Bug #1492465 opened: "Ram" is not capitalized on node details view <easy> <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1492465>
<mup> Bug #1508513 opened: [Storage] Table column alignment in used disks <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Fix Released by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508513>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1492465, 1508513, 1509164, 1510116, 1510458, 1513271, 1513391, 1514862
<mup> Bug # opened: 1509164, 1510116, 1510458, 1513271, 1513391, 1514862
<mup> Bug # changed: 1509164, 1510116, 1510458, 1513271, 1513391, 1514862
<mup> Bug # opened: 1509164, 1510116, 1510458, 1513271, 1513391, 1514862
<mup> Bug # changed: 1509164, 1510116, 1510458, 1513271, 1513391, 1514862
<mup> Bug #1531272 opened: 1.9 rc4: servers stuck in deploying - no power parameters in nodes view <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531272>
<bleepbloop> how can I stop maas from powering off right away during a deployment that fails early on? I can't even get logged in to the image before it shuts itself off
<mup> Bug #1531272 changed: 1.9 rc4: servers stuck in deploying - no power parameters in nodes view <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531272>
<mup> Bug #1531272 opened: 1.9 rc4: servers stuck in deploying - no power parameters in nodes view <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531272>
<mup> Bug #1531272 changed: 1.9 rc4: servers stuck in deploying - no power parameters in nodes view <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531272>
<mup> Bug #1531272 opened: 1.9 rc4: servers stuck in deploying - no power parameters in nodes view <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531272>
<oskar_> @bleepbloop: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/troubleshooting.html - it's under the heading "Inside the ephemeral image"
<oskar_> Though that was 30 mins ago. You probably found it. ;)
<bleepbloop> @oskar_ Thank you, in my case it was wrong, I was trying to debug an install that is botching on curtin, in that case the file was called /run/block-curtin-poweroff as I found out from https://bugs.launchpad.net/curtin/+bug/1294698
<oskar_> Oh interesting.
<oskar_> Adding that to my notes... hehe
<bleepbloop> @oskar_ yeah it tripped me up for a while ;)
<bleepbloop> I ended up using
<bleepbloop> while true; do ssh node-foo.maas sudo touch /run/block-curtin-powerof && break; done
<bleepbloop> which worked nicely
<oskar_> pewpew ssh key
<oskar_> effectively instant
<oskar_> Hoping for someone with amazing brain powers to take a quick look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/716518/maas-failing-commissioning-ubuntu-14-04-maas-1-8-3/716538#716538 - The next step is deep diving and learning way more about maas than I intended to.
<mup> Bug #1484696 opened: Unable to connect to: ws://<maas IP>:/MAAS/ws <cisco> <landscape> <oil> <MAAS:Fix Committed by blake-rouse> <MAAS 1.8:Confirmed for blake-rouse> <MAAS 1.9:Fix Released by blake-rouse> <MAAS trunk:Fix Committed by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484696>
#maas 2016-01-06
<mup> Bug #1527068 opened: maas 1.8 static ips not released upon device removal <ci> <destroy-environment> <maas-provider> <network> <regression> <juju-core:Incomplete> <juju-core 1.25:Triaged> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527068>
<mup> Bug #1511027 changed: No DNS record added for deployed machine <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511027>
<mup> Bug #1511027 opened: No DNS record added for deployed machine <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511027>
<mup> Bug #1511027 changed: No DNS record added for deployed machine <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511027>
<mup> Bug #1531215 changed: Failed creating DB in a fresh 1.9.0 install <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531215>
<mup> Bug #1531456 opened: Problems syncing images are misrepresented in UI <confusing-ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531456>
<jam> blake_r: I just upgraded to 1.9 and juju is failing to bootstrap on my virtual instances
<jam> It is saying that "there is no storage" and commissioning will detect storage
<jam> but after clicking commissioning again, the machine starts up, and there is still no storage info.
<jam> and the node can't be used.
<jam> I filed bug #1531493 about this
<mup> Bug #1531493 opened: MAAS 1.9.0 fails to detect storage for KVM instances <storage> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531493>
<mup> Bug #1531493 changed: MAAS 1.9.0 fails to detect storage for KVM instances <storage> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531493>
<mup> Bug #1531493 opened: MAAS 1.9.0 fails to detect storage for KVM instances <storage> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531493>
<mup> Bug #1531493 changed: MAAS 1.9.0 fails to detect storage for KVM instances <storage> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531493>
<mup> Bug #1531531 opened: 1.9 rc4: third-party driver not getting installed for storage device <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531531>
<mup> Bug #1531531 changed: 1.9 rc4: third-party driver not getting installed for storage device <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531531>
<mup> Bug #1531531 opened: 1.9 rc4: third-party driver not getting installed for storage device <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531531>
<roguebeard_> Hello all.  Would anyone be able to answer a question about configuring MAAS DNS?
<roguebeard_> I have a working MAAS cluster that had DHCP enabled but not DNS.  I just enabled DNS yesterday, and I still cant resolve node names, only IPs
<roguebeard_> Do I have to do any extra configuration to get DNS to work?  I have tried restarting the services and rebooting the MAAS controller, but still nada
<roll4life24x7> is it possible in maas 1.9 to specify that a disk should be xfs formatted?
<roll4life24x7> thinking specifically about ceph deployments.  is this not necessary since the juju charm will format the disks to xfs?
<mup> Bug #1527068 changed: MAAS retains child devices' IP addresses when a parent node is released <ci> <destroy-environment> <maas-provider> <network> <regression> <juju-core:Incomplete> <juju-core 1.25:Triaged> <MAAS:Fix Released by mpontillo> <MAAS 1.8:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527068>
<mup> Bug #1531600 opened: Pending Power Check can interrupt Commission <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531600>
<dbainbri> Hello. I am new to MAAS, so a little help would, well, help. I have the MAAS server up and running and have enlisted nodes. The node PXE boot and seem to complete commissioning as they are moved to a "Ready" state. On the "nodes" list they do have a "red dot error" beside them, which is a concern. The other concern is the systems keep shutting down after i start them, MAAS seems to keep telling them to shutdown. What is the best way t
<wililupy> Question: How do we adjust the timeout on commissioning a node? 20 minutes is not long enough for some of my servers (takes almost 10 just to boot up with 16TB of RAM)
#maas 2016-01-07
<wililupy> I found an entry in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/maasserver/modes/node.py defining commissioning time for 20 minutes, but when I modify it to 40, it still only runs for 20. Am I going in the right direction here?
<wililupy> sorry, /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/maasserver/models/node.py
<wililupy> Actually, it might have taken the changes this time. Its been commissioning now for 30 minutes and hasn't timed out yet. I restarted the server after making the change this time and it seems like it is working.
<wililupy> Sweet! Changing the value in the node.py file adjusted the timeout. The servers are now commissioning properly and going into the Ready state!
<mup> Bug #1531836 opened: Power state does not show on node using Digital Loggers PDU <power> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531836>
<mup> Bug #1531836 changed: Power state does not show on node using Digital Loggers PDU <power> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531836>
<mup> Bug #1531836 opened: Power state does not show on node using Digital Loggers PDU <power> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531836>
<mup> Bug #1531843 opened: [Xenial 1.10] IPMI query fails <1.10> <ipmi> <xenial> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531843>
<jam> I frequently have trouble enlisting nodes, where it gives me "failed to enlist system maas server 'm2-test1.maas....'
<jam> where the name there matches the last node that I successfully enlisted.
<jam> has anyone seen that?
<jam> AFAICT, it looks like something where when a node boots, it gets an IP address (in this case 200*) which then successfully enlists
<jam> so it gets a DNS address.
<jam> but once that node is successfully in rotation, it gets a different address.
<jam> and then the next node that tries to enlist, gets the same Dynamic DHCP address (which is perfectly fine)
<jam> but DNS still thinks it is the same node
<jam> and it fails
<jam> dimitern: I can confirm that without your patch I couldn't bootstrap, with your patch it works
<mup> Bug #1531868 opened: Add network fails for multiple class B networks <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531868>
<mup> Bug #1531868 changed: Add network fails for multiple class B networks <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531868>
<mup> Bug #1531868 opened: Add network fails for multiple class B networks <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531868>
<dimitern> jam, awesome! thanks for giving it a go :)
<mup> Bug #1531868 changed: Add network fails for multiple class B networks <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531868>
<mup> Bug #1531868 opened: Add network fails for multiple class B networks <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531868>
<mup> Bug #1531836 changed: Power state does not show on node using Digital Loggers PDU <power> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531836>
<mup> Bug #1531868 changed: Add network fails for multiple bigger-than-/24 networks in a single /16 <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531868>
<caturday> is there any way for me to tell in logs which preseed files, if any, a host used during commissioning?
<mup> Bug #1531531 changed: 1.9 rc4: third-party driver not getting installed for storage device <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531531>
<mup> Bug #1531531 opened: 1.9 rc4: third-party driver not getting installed for storage device <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531531>
<mup> Bug #1531531 changed: 1.9 rc4: third-party driver not getting installed for storage device <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1531531>
<badi> Hi All
<badi> i have a sharp question
<badi> about adding a redhat image
<caturday> is there any way for me to tell in logs which preseed files, if any, a host used during commissioning?
<dbainbri> is there a good "block diagram" for maas that indicates the various processes and how they communicate?
<ltrager> dbainbri: theres this - https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/orientation.html
<ltrager> dbainbri: probably not as complete as your looking for though
<dbainbri> ltrager: thx. it is a start. looking to understand how to run maas in a collection of containers.
<caturday> does anyone here do anything with curtin preseeds?
<dbainbri> when changes are made to the cluster, maas will update the dhcpd.conf file and restart the dhcpd process (i.e. cause a conf reload). is that accurate?
#maas 2016-01-08
<mup> Bug #1532047 opened: maas fails to start due to bug in dns_update_all_zones <MAAS:Triaged by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532047>
<mup> Bug #1532262 opened: 1.9 failed power query requests for SM15K servers <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532262>
<mup> Bug #1532262 changed: 1.9 failed power query requests for SM15K servers <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532262>
<mup> Bug #1532262 opened: 1.9 failed power query requests for SM15K servers <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532262>
<mup> Bug #1532271 opened: maas fails to deploy ibm power nodes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532271>
<mup> Bug #1532286 opened: Postgresql-9.5 breaks MAAS <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532286>
<mup> Bug #1532320 opened: 1.9: issues with how storage info is displayed <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532320>
<mup> Bug #1532320 changed: 1.9: issues with how storage info is displayed <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532320>
<mup> Bug #1532349 opened: 1.9: Enabling ssh to debug commissioning problems does not appear to work <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532349>
<mup> Bug #1532350 opened: 1.9: Some systems are failing to commission <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532350>
<mup> Bug #1532349 changed: 1.9: Enabling ssh to debug commissioning problems does not appear to work <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532349>
<mup> Bug #1532350 changed: 1.9: Some systems are failing to commission <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532350>
<mup> Bug #1532349 opened: 1.9: Enabling ssh to debug commissioning problems does not appear to work <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532349>
<mup> Bug #1532350 opened: 1.9: Some systems are failing to commission <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532350>
#maas 2016-01-09
<mup> Bug #1532359 opened: intermittant test failure in TestStaticIPAddressManager.test_update_leases_handles_multiple_empty_ips <MAAS:New for lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532359>
<mup> Bug #1532478 opened: Can't add SM15K chassis - can't input management IP address of SM15k <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532478>
<mup> Bug #1532479 opened: Adding a SM15k node manually is requesting ipmitool package to be installed <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532479>
<mup> Bug #1532478 changed: Can't add SM15K chassis - can't input management IP address of SM15k <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532478>
<mup> Bug #1532479 changed: Adding a SM15k node manually is requesting ipmitool package to be installed <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532479>
<mup> Bug #1532478 opened: Can't add SM15K chassis - can't input management IP address of SM15k <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532478>
<mup> Bug #1532479 opened: Adding a SM15k node manually is requesting ipmitool package to be installed <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532479>
#maas 2016-01-10
<mup> Bug #1532479 changed: Adding a SM15k node manually is requesting ipmitool package to be installed <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532479>
<mup> Bug #1532479 opened: Adding a SM15k node manually is requesting ipmitool package to be installed <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532479>
<mup> Bug #1532479 changed: Adding a SM15k node manually is requesting ipmitool package to be installed <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532479>
#maas 2017-01-02
<miono> Can't get a KVM-guest installed through MaaS. It boots over PXE and runs some "stuff" as far as I can see, and then it gets to the reboot-stage, but if I then boot it to it's hd it still has the old OS.
<miono> Does anyone have any pointers? I'm very new to this.
<stormmore> At what stage is the machine, enlistment, commissioned, etc?
#maas 2017-01-03
<mup> Bug #1653330 changed: package maas-rack-controller 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 <amd64> <apport-package> <need-duplicate-check> <zesty> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653330>
<miono> After commissioning when doing "deploy" maas assigns an IP that's not in the DHCP-range.
<miono> That seems very strange to me.
<miono> It adds a fixed host-record in dhcpd.leases
<pmatulis> miono, what IP assignment mode did you assign to that node? auto-assign, dhcp, ...
<miono> pmatulis: Yeah, auto-assign
<miono> and my dhcp-pool is "range 10.0.99.191 10.0.99.254;"
<miono> But my dhcpd.conf suddenly gets this config:
<miono> host 52-54-00-e8-ec-43 {
<miono> hardware ethernet 52:54:00:e8:ec:43;
<miono> fixed-address 10.0.99.2;
<miono> }
<pmatulis> miono, what do you have as a 'reserved dynamic range'?
<miono> pmatulis: hm, where do I find that?
<pmatulis> in the subnet page
<pmatulis> click on your subnet
<miono> yeah, found it.
<miono> there I have that same range that's configured (by maas) in dhcpd.conf
<miono> 10.0.99.191
<miono> 10.0.99.254
<miono> that range
<pmatulis> miono, i don't recall the cli commands to collect this info so, in the web ui, if you can get a screenshot of the subnet page and the page describing the node in question, that would help
<miono> pmatulis: alright.
<miono> pmatulis: http://lagga.se/subnet_page.png and http://lagga.se/interface_page_for_host.png
<pmatulis> miono, see https://docs.ubuntu.com/maas/2.1/en/installconfig-commission-nodes#post-commission-configuration
<miono> pmatulis: Aaah, I see.
<miono> Thanks for your help.
<pmatulis> welcome
<miono> I want to install Ubuntu Server with maas, but can't select it from maas.io-images. So I guess I must add my own custom source.
<miono> But I don't know what type of link to use there. If I link to a normal repository that has .iso's it says " Mirror provides no Ubuntu images. "
<pmatulis> miono, the default boot image source gives you *only* ubuntu server
<pmatulis> so you don't need to do anything special
<miono> pmatulis: ah, coolio
<mup> Bug #1653797 opened: [2.1.2] Unable to deploy ureaahead errors <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Incomplete by cgregan> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653797>
<mup> Bug #1653797 changed: [2.1.2] Unable to deploy ureaahead errors <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Incomplete by cgregan> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653797>
<smgoller> hey all, from a scalability standpoint, at what point would you consider adding a rack controller? only if you have multiple physical locations?
<mup> Bug #1653797 opened: [2.1.2] Unable to deploy ureaahead errors <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Incomplete by cgregan> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653797>
<zeestrat> smgoller: Not from the MAAS team, but we're using rack controllers to manage separate racks and have set some up with multiple rack controllers for HA.
<zeestrat> smgoller: Check out some of the slides from the presentations in https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/09/08/maas-2-0-released/ for some better graphics on HA layouts.
<pmatulis> smgoller, HA aside, a rackd shouldn't manage more than ~1000 nodes
<smgoller> hah, ok, we're nowhere near that so cool
<mup> Bug #1653805 opened: iLO2 fails to change boot order during IPMI power management <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653805>
<mup> Bug #1653805 changed: iLO2 fails to change boot order during IPMI power management <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653805>
<mup> Bug #1653805 opened: iLO2 fails to change boot order during IPMI power management <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653805>
#maas 2017-01-04
<jayc_> hello everyone. I have a small problem that I need some guidance on. I'm using IPMI in shared mode and have the IP address set to 10.14.0.13/20. I have the subnet configured in MAAS. The node gets detected fine, but fails commissioning. If I configure IPMI for dedicated mode and give it it's own port on the switch, the node will commission fine. What am I missing?
<jayc_> This is the error I get: Failed to power on node - Power on for the node failed: Could not contact node's BMC: Connection timed out while performing power action. Check BMC configuration and connectivity and try again.
<jayc_> But the node does get powered on when trying to commission.
<miono> When I mark two interfaces on the node to create a bond, both of the interfaces disappear when I click "Save" then when I reload the page both of the interfaces show up again, but no bond is shown.
<miono> Okay, found the reason. The log says:
<miono> django.core.exceptions.ValidationError: {'vlan': ['A bond interface can only belong to an untagged VLAN.']}
<miono> Why can't the bond interface be in my VLAN 99 ?
<osmanlicilegi> Hi. Is thera anyone having storage problems with virtualized hardware? I'm using either VMware and VirtualBox and cannot commission disks.
<jacekn> miono: not sure exactly but is it possile that you need bond0.99 for tagged traffic? bond0 is always untagged in ubuntu I think
<miono> jacekn: So you're saying it's impossible to use bond0 as a trunked interface?
<jacekn> miono: it's possible but you end up with bond0 (untagged, native vlan) and bond0.XX (VLAN XX)
<miono> jacekn: hmm, okay
<miono> jacekn: I tried doing something similar to that. By setting the bond (made up of two interfaces) to untagged and not member of any subnet. And then I created a VLAN on that bond named bond0.99 (.1q-tag 99)
<miono> But then, when I did the deploy I got some strange in the post-install (I think), and couldn't ping the IP later.
<jacekn> miono: so that should work on the network level but I'm not sure about PXE/DHCP and the rest of it, maybe one of MAAS developers can help out with details
<jacekn> miono: for example as far as I know you can't PXE boot using tagged interface
<miono> jacekn: no, the PXE-radiobutton was on bond0 and not on bond0.999
<miono> -9
<jacekn> miono: ok so what IP address and in which subnet will MAAS assign to bond0?
<miono> jacekn: this is how the network configuration looks: http://lagga.se/network_config.png
<miono> jacekn: to my understanding it will assign 10.0.99.10 to bond0
<jacekn> miono: nope, 10.0.99.10 is in VLAN99 and your server will PXE boot using native vlan for bond0 children, not sure what that VLAN  ID is
<miono> jacekn: well, it does boot over PXE...
<miono> and the installation starts and it's working pretty good up until I get an error, I will have that error pretty soon.
<miono> And when it's booted over PXE and is installing it's using that IP-address (10.0.99.10)
<jacekn> miono: hmmm that's strange, my best bet is that something strange happens because MAAS can't make sense of your config
<miono> yeah, could be.
<jacekn> miono: so it boots from bond0 with 10.0.99.10 and then you tell it to use 10.0.99.10 with bond0.99
<miono> well yeah, I guess.
<miono> I mean, I'm sure that it boots from "some interface" with 10.0.99.10
<miono> and after the install, when it reboots I can't reach that interface anymore.
<miono> Very strange, when I created the bond through the maas-interface I chose active-backup as the bonding-mode.
<miono> But after deploying Ubuntu to the machine the interfaces-file has some options that seem related to LACP, which I find strange since that's not the bonding-mode I opted for.
<mup> Bug #1618543 changed: freeipmi lacks IPv6 support <maas-ipv6> <verification-done> <MAAS:Fix Released> <freeipmi (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <freeipmi (Ubuntu Xenial):Fix Released> <freeipmi (Ubuntu Yakkety):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618543>
<mup> Bug #1639930 changed: initramfs network configuration ignored if only ip6= on kernel command line <maas-ipv6> <verification-done> <cloud-init:Fix Released> <MAAS:Fix Released>
<mup> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Xenial):Fix Released by smoser> <cloud-init (Ubuntu Yakkety):In Progress> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1639930>
<mup> Bug #1628313 changed: [2.1 ipv6] comissioning should ignore SLAAC addresses <maas-ipv6> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1628313>
<mup> Bug #1654063 opened: CentOS images have overly specific (and wrong) version numbers <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654063>
<smgoller> Ok, I have a maas server (both region and rack) that is not acting as a router. I have a separate router. the maas server has multiple interfaces on it, one for the lab network, and one for the rack network. when a machine boots on the rack network, cloud-init tries to talk to the lab network interface and can't. the machine can talk to the rest of the world as a whole. I tried turning on net.ipv4.ip_forward via sysctl but that doesn't seem to
<smgoller>  help. Any ideas?
<smgoller> Is it possible to customize the url cloud-init tries to talk to on a per subnet basis?
<spaok_> does anyone know why cloud-init running on a maas deployed node would be failing to post events?
#maas 2017-01-05
<derekcat> Hey everyone, anyone seen this error?
<derekcat> Deploying charm "cs:ceph-269"
<derekcat> ERROR cannot deploy bundle: cannot deploy application "ceph": cannot add application "ceph": unknown space "storage-cluster" not valid
<BlackDex> hello there
<BlackDex> how can i force specific sysctl settings via maas to be used during deployment and always the default for that system?
<rbasak> I think cloud-init would be the appropriate route to achieve that (and then have MAAS supply the appropriate config to cloud-init). Others will know more than me on this though.
<rbasak> I don't see a specific cloud-config option for sysctl, but you could always run commands to tweak them directly, or perhaps better write to /etc/sysctl.d if you can get the ordering right.
<BlackDex> hmm
<BlackDex> ill just hope the juju charms will set everything at time ;)
<BlackDex> the other option i guess is to add a special tag which will add everything as kernel parameters
<mup> Bug #1654412 opened: Unable to set edge kernel as the min_hwe_kernel and deploy with the default kernel <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654412>
#maas 2017-01-06
<mup> Bug #1654432 opened: Unable to deploy ga kernel on node-details page <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654432>
<mup> Bug #1654450 opened: MAAS shouldn't show newer kernels when edge kernels are added <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654450>
<mup> Bug #1654515 opened: Feature Request: Custom post-deploy (cloud-init or preseed) scripts per node linked to tags <feature> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654515>
<sponik> Hi
<sponik> Anyone here that can answer few questions ?
<pmatulis> sponik, dunno, just ask
<sponik> When configuring MaaS subnet for PXE under fabric that has its own interface with specific IP that specific IP have to be set as gateway for PXE to boot and access repose for ubuntu correctly ? Can Subnet gateway be set to gateway on firewall and still work correctly ?
<pmatulis> sponik, the gateway is simply the gateway that will be assigned to the nodes when they boot
<pmatulis> sponik, just try and see
<sponik> I did try config with gateway beeing on MAAS rack controller and all work fine for provisioning. When I try to set gateway of the firewall do be default gateway for subnet with internet access it breaks as it cant access ubuntu cloud init data.
<pmatulis> sponik, ok i get it
<sponik> In production environment you have to have gateway set to MaaS server is not a best solution for internet traffic controll access ? is there same good aproach to this ? Each server have 8 nics and first is set to be PXE and IPMI and then rest are for other actual networks.
<sponik> Application interface should carry default gateway rather then PXE server that is in my case 2nd NIC
<pmatulis> sponik, the node traffic will need to be routed through the maas machine or configure a possible 2nd network card on the node
<sponik> I can apply ansible script that carry 2nd network card configuration but also change gateway and that will break then MaaS access and PXE handling. I can configure 2nd interface and leave gateway to be MaaS IP on that subnet but then I have to add all static routes if I want my traffic get back to source networks that initial communication toward 2nd Network card interface. That is a lot of network management. Is there better way to sol
<mup> Bug #1653797 changed: [2.1.2] Unable to deploy ureaahead errors <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Incomplete by cgregan> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653797>
<mup> Bug #1645644 opened: ntp not using expected servers <cloud-init:New> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645644>
<mup> Bug #1645644 changed: ntp not using expected servers <cloud-init:New> <cloud-init (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <maas (Ubuntu):Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1645644>
#maas 2017-01-08
<Kildurin> How do you modify the network bonding parameters without having to delete and recreate a bond?
<Kildurin> The MAAS Gui does not appear to have an update feature and neither does the CLI.
#maas 2018-01-01
<mup> Bug #1728893 changed: Add an RDS Pod with an invalid address by clicking on Add Pod and then nothing happens <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728893>
<mup> Bug #1728894 changed: [2.3b3, UI] When I try to refresh pods in pod listing and there is an error, there is no error text in the table <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728894>
<plasmid919> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) octcoxbrt: tai271828 hazmat exodusftw ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#maas 2018-01-02
<mup> Bug #1681423 changed: [2.2.0rc2, UI, Multiselect component] When I select the first item the placeholder text "Select item" should hide <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681423>
<Mava> is there some preferable network configuration like.. "best practice" for maas deployment ?
<Mava> hmm. seems that one way is just to have all the nodes in same network as the maas controller is and use separate router for them.
<mup> Bug #1740115 changed: [2.3] Pod kvm fails to compose <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740115>
<mup> Bug #1740925 opened: centos cannot boot UEFI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740925>
<mup> Bug #1740935 opened: [2.3.0] 400 BAD REQUEST on juju bootstrap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740935>
<mup> Bug #1740935 changed: [2.3.0] 400 BAD REQUEST on juju bootstrap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740935>
<mup> Bug #1740935 opened: [2.3.0] 400 BAD REQUEST on juju bootstrap <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740935>
#maas 2018-01-03
<mup> Bug #1729841 changed: [2.3b3] I added a SSH key, but it didn't appear in the list until I clicked somewhere on the screen <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729841>
<mup> Bug #1729913 changed: recent update to 1.9 broke dhcpd.conf.template <1.9.5> <maas> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729913>
<Mava> any rookie tips for getting the api version? curl http://localhost:5240/MAAS/api/version returns nothing
<mup> Bug #1741013 opened: [Wishlist] Ability that can add custom cloud-init configuration <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741013>
<Guest74702> does anyone know if there is an advantage to installing MAAS with LXD ?
<Guest74702> when i do it fails to install avahi dependency issue. this seems to be a known issue, but the work-arounds don't seem to work on maas 2.3
<torontoyes> What are the steps involved in deploying windows 10 or 2016 using Maas for no touch install.  Is it similar to using sysprep then creating an image with something like ghost?  Does MAAS have a tool for this?
#maas 2018-01-04
<mup> Bug #1741165 opened: Deleting a machine from a KVM pod doesn't delete its disk image <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741165>
<RADHE> ASUS 1 U MACHINE NOT ABLE TO POWER UP BY MAAS
<RADHE> also after deployment not able to communicate to node,,
<mup> Bug #1741279 opened: Machine interface configuration changes when preseed is requested <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741279>
<mup> Bug #1741279 changed: Machine interface configuration changes when preseed is requested <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741279>
<mup> Bug #1741279 opened: Machine interface configuration changes when preseed is requested <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741279>
<mup> Bug #1738858 changed: [2.3] Machine's interface configuration gets reset when using external DHCP server. <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.3:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1738858>
<mup> Bug #1741302 opened: [2.3] Incorrect class attribute in websocket causes undefined behavior <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741302>
<mup> Bug #1741351 opened: maas_url in rackd.conf set to http://localhost:5240/MAAS after upgrade from 2.2.2 to 2.3.0 <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741351>
#maas 2018-01-05
<mup> Bug #1741525 opened: releasing pod vm sporadically fails <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741525>
<mup> Bug #1741527 opened: Critical: 'Port' object has no attribute 'socket' <cdo-qa> <cpe-foundation> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741527>
<mup> Bug #1741553 opened: [2.3] Internal server error when creating a bcache set <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741553>
<mup> Bug #1741574 opened: [2.4, bionic] Django warnings occur when upgrading MAAS 2.3 to 2.4 <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741574>
<mup> Bug #1741574 changed: [2.4, bionic] Django warnings occur when upgrading MAAS 2.3 to 2.4 <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741574>
<mup> Bug #1741574 opened: [2.4, bionic] Django warnings occur when upgrading MAAS 2.3 to 2.4 <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1741574>
#maas 2018-01-06
<koaps> hello, anybody around?
<mup> Bug #1729570 changed: [2.3, UI] Custom is a weird name for the images source <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1729570>
#maas 2018-01-07
<mup> Bug #1730704 changed: [2.3rc2, UX improvement] "Edit" is a vague link label in the Overview card <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730704>
<mup> Bug #1730704 opened: [2.3rc2, UX improvement] "Edit" is a vague link label in the Overview card <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730704>
<mup> Bug #1730704 changed: [2.3rc2, UX improvement] "Edit" is a vague link label in the Overview card <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730704>
